# Hippy Stinx 169 binding question and boot question



## john denver (Jan 13, 2006)

Typical Front Lamers gotta make sure their gear is cool enough for Vail, 
Lock the heel and ski for real, bro :lol:


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

That is gonna be a fun setup...
Not sure if you've tried both on yet, but Scarpa has a tighter forefoot and Garmont is roomier in the toe box. The other main difference is the weight. Garmonts are always lighter than Scarpas. I just checked the weights Garmont (7.95 lbs) Scarp (8.6 lbs) ...but they feel much lighter side by side. I ski Scarpa T1 and love them, but also got them for $100 at a swap. Try them both on...you'll know.
As far as bindings, i swear by the G3's (500+ days skiing hard) and no problems. Nobody will ever agree on this one. Buy the O3....they look better!!!!


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

T1 is a beefier boot than the Synergy, but fit is more important, which one fits best?

As for binding, yeah, everyone has a preference. First issue is whether you like an active or passive binding (which I am sure you don't know yet). Personally, I don't like the G3, I think the design is outdated and they are not as durable as some others. Cheap option would be the Voile Hardwire (or hardwire 3pin if you do a lot of backcountry). The BD binders are fine, I guess, I stayed away after their first year when they had lots of trouble, so I don't know much about them...


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

So is there a big difference between the O2 and O3? If I end up with the T1 would it be pointless to go with the 03?

Scott


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

fix the heel, fix the problem


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

T1's match with all binders. Do not listen to too much hype. I will gaurntee that if you put in modern or currently made binder on the skis you will like it. I skied the G3 for years and liked it, i skied the hardwire and liked them, and now ski the hammerhead and like it. None of them really jump out at me as being all that much better than the others. Get what you can afford, and get a 4 holes so you do not have to drill. I really did like the 3-pin HW for touring. very nice binder.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Get some Rivas and Merrill Super Comps - I hear that's the bomber setup!


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Salto said:


> T1's match with all binders. Do not listen to too much hype. I will gaurntee that if you put in modern or currently made binder on the skis you will like it. I skied the G3 for years and liked it, i skied the hardwire and liked them, and now ski the hammerhead and like it. None of them really jump out at me as being all that much better than the others. Get what you can afford, and get a 4 holes so you do not have to drill. I really did like the 3-pin HW for touring. very nice binder.


Finally a no bullshit answer. I like it. 

Scott


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

So, I bought the new T1's, Targa T9s w/ race carts, and the Hippy Stinx of course (169s)

Think I'll be jamming? I'm thinking the Golite skins from Black diamond as well. 130's that are trimmed?

Any used 120s?

Scott


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

That's a good rig, you should be happy. As for skins, either the 120's or 130's will work, the 120's will come close enough to wall-to-wall that you should be fine. I wouldn't go smaller than that, though. Smaller will still work in almost all situations, but you will hate life on the few occasions they don't.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

lock'em and rock'em


----------



## john denver (Jan 13, 2006)

169's you must be a ski instrustor!!! Don't be a twinkie, bro


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

john denver said:


> 169's you must be a ski instrustor!!! Don't be a twinkie, bro


I'm like 5'9 and 145 bro. I don't need 189s


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

I thought John Denver was dead ?
Stay away from the rivas - snapped 2 in half in a season.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

120mm at the waist? Do you plan to also use your new skis at Horsetooth this summer? My buddy has a bitchin new boat.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

shantyman said:


> 120mm at the waist? Do you plan to also use your new skis at Horsetooth this summer? My buddy has a bitchin new boat.


The Hippies are 128/95/118


----------

